# Hyatt 2014 maintenance fees



## scsu_hockey_fan

Just was wondering if anyone knows what their Hyatt 2014 Maintenance fees are yet?  

Particularly the Hyatt Coconut Plantation is the one I'm most curious about.

Thanks.


----------



## peas

Not sure of every resort, but the 2 i have were billed last year 11/2 and 11/21.


----------



## davevt98

Just logged in for my Hyatt Beach House Unit.  Went from about 983 last year to about 1100 this year.  Not thrilled at all.


----------



## dvc_john

High Sierra Lodge:

2014 Maintenance Fees 725.25   
2014 Reserves 221.57   
2014 Property Taxes 52.29   
2014 Hrc Dues 141.00  
Total Membership Dues 1,140.11


----------



## DAman

Pinon Pointe MF

2014 Maintenance Fees 	592.31 	 
2014 Reserves 	148.95 	 
2014 Property Taxes 	75.02 	 
2014 Hrc Dues 	141.00 	 
Total Membership Dues 	957.28


----------



## JanT

Sunset Harbor - $1397.94

Beach House - $1112.25


----------



## ivywag

*High Sierra*

High Sierra went up significantly in order to renovate the bathrooms.  Why was this not planned for in the reserves?


----------



## lizap

I talked with an employee at the resort about this; he said the property needed updating, specifically the bathrooms are going to be modernized and the tubs are going to be removed from the MBRs.  I don't know why this wasn't figured into the reserves, but still the MFs are not out of line for a resort of this caliber..




ivywag said:


> High Sierra went up significantly in order to renovate the bathrooms.  Why was this not planned for in the reserves?


----------



## kulanihawaii

Hacienda del Mar $1499.24


----------



## MaryH

Hyatt Beach House (Aug Bronze week)

2013 Property Taxes - Arrears 55.38   
2014 Maintenance Fees 683.86   
2014 Reserves 237.15   
2014 Hrc Dues 141.00   
Voluntary Arda Contribution 5.00 Opt Out  
Total Membership Dues 1,122.39 

Anyone know the reason for the $140-150 increase over last year?


----------



## jomarie

*Hyatt Beach House Silver*

I just got mine yesterday and it has gone up 15% It is now $1,122.39...Not happy at all...15% is a big increase and I wonder if this is the way its going to be now.  A little worried!


----------



## MaryH

Jomarie,

Did you get the proposed detailed budget with 2013 actual+Est by email or post?  

With my Mom being sick and travelling a little I don't remember seeing it but would be interested in looking at it in more detail if you have one.

I think last year there was a vote on an extra $150 for reserve that was voted down but don`t remember seeing anything for it this year but had a pretty full plate so might have missed it.  Also our ISP swapped servers recently so had some minor outage issues and I know I had some bounced mail on a couple of occassions.


----------



## jomarie

*Mary H*

I received the proposed 2014 budgetby post with the assessment bill.  Is this what you are looking for?   I will go through my papers at home and see what else I might have.


----------



## ivywag

*Highlands Inn*

$1471  Just posted today.


----------



## Beardeddragon

*Hyatt Wild Oak*

Anyone have the details for 2013 and 2014?


----------



## peas

Beardeddragon said:


> Anyone have the details for 2013 and 2014?



Wild Oak 2014
MF            714.65
Reserves   130.54
Tax           157.45
HRC Dues   141.00

Total        1143.64
Total w/ ARDA $5  1148.64


Wild Oak 2013
MF             691.14
Reserves     119.36
Tax            143.03
HRC Dues    137.00

Total          1090.53
Total w/ ARDA $5  1095.53


----------



## Naniac

*Hyatt Windward Pointe EOY MFs*

Hyatt Windward Pointe EOY

2014 Maintenance Fees 767.77
2014 Reserves 112.23
2014 Property Taxes 62.62
2014 Hrc Dues 141.00 
Voluntary Arda Contribution 5.00
Total Membership Dues 1,088.62

This is an increase of 5.6% over 2012 costs.


----------



## jomarie

*Hyatt Beach House*

2014 Property Taxes	56.16	 
2015 Maintenance Fees	745.15	 
2015 Reserves	246.63	 
2015 Hrc Dues	141.00	 
Voluntary Arda Contribution	5.00	 Opt Out
Total Membership Dues	1,193.94


Up from 1122 last year......


----------



## cafeirene

*Highlands Inn 1 Bdrm*


2015 Maintenance Fees	1059.27	 
2015 Reserves	153.90	 
2015 Property Taxes	61.07	 
2015 Hrc Dues	141.00	 
2015 Carmel Area Wastewater	19.80	 
Voluntary Arda Contribution	5.00	 
Total Membership Dues	1,440.04


----------



## joewillie12

*Hyatt Sunset Harbor*

2014 Property Taxes	177.69	
2015 Maintenance Fees	 967.27	
2015 Reserves	262.50	
2015 Hrc Dues	141.00	
Voluntary Arda Contribution	5.00	 
Total Membership Dues	1553.46

Last year 1397.94


----------



## Lingber

*Hyatt Coconut Plantation*

2015 Maintenance Fees 911.72   
2015 Reserves 190.54   
2015 Property Taxes 93.26   
2015 Hrc Dues 141.00   
Voluntary Arda Contribution 5.00  
Total Membership Dues 1,341.52


----------



## NWTRVLRS

Anyone have 2015 MF fee rates for Hyatt Pinon Pointe?


----------



## DAman

NWTRVLRS said:


> Anyone have 2015 MF fee rates for Hyatt Pinon Pointe?



I don't have the breakdown.

$986.85 is the total amount.


----------



## NWTRVLRS

Thank you


----------



## bdh

NWTRVLRS said:


> Anyone have 2015 MF fee rates for Hyatt Pinon Pointe?



If you log into your HRC online account, the MF breakdown is listed in the "Fee Payment" link/page.


----------



## NWTRVLRS

We are just closing on our unit... So cannot log in yet


----------

